# Mic recommendation in the $400-$600 range?



## mrd777 (Mar 9, 2017)

Hi guys,

So I'm wanting to get a general mic for things like speaking, recording small percussive elements, or single instruments.

Any recommendations? 

Thanks!
Dave


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (Mar 9, 2017)

I've had good success with the Audio Technica and some used AKG. I recently got the Oktava Mk-012 which are quite nice. I've heard that the Rode in that price range are nice as well.


----------



## synthpunk (Mar 9, 2017)

Spoken word: Shure SM7B.

Instruments: I like Gerhards recommendation of the Octava, in fact a matched pair would be a very good idea. You can then get them modded and make them even better.

Quality preamp should also factor into your budget as well.


----------



## mrd777 (Mar 9, 2017)

synthpunk said:


> Spoken word: Shure SM7B.
> 
> Instruments: I like Gerhards recommendation of the Octava, in fact a matched pair would be a very good idea. You can then get them modded and make them even better.
> 
> Quality preamp should also factor into your budget as well.



I have a Scarlet interface which has pre-amps. They claim to be great, but which ones would you recommend just in case?


----------



## synthpunk (Mar 9, 2017)

Focusrite is a good clean preamp. I like to think you can never go wrong with Neve or API preamps. If you cannot afford those you can look at alternatives from Golden Audio Project (GAP) or Warm Audio.


----------



## kgdrum (Mar 9, 2017)

Agreed on a the benefits of a good preamp vs a mic pre in a I/O soundcard.
I was totally floored when I added a Great River ME-1NV to my rig,suddenly mics I had(Rode NTK)that I previously disliked sounded quite nice.


----------



## thesteelydane (Mar 9, 2017)

The Avantone tube mics in that price range are incredible, namely the CV12 and CV28. The latter sounds great on just about any instrument I have tried it on.

Edit: It is of course a coloured sound, but it's a NICELY coloured sound, if you know what I mean...


----------



## synthpunk (Mar 9, 2017)

A Engineer I respect very much once said a $75 SM58 through a $25 preamp will sound like a $25 mic, the same Mic put through a $500 preamp will sound like a $500 mic.


----------



## gsilbers (Mar 9, 2017)

mrd777 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> So I'm wanting to get a general mic for things like speaking, recording small percussive elements, or single instruments.
> 
> ...




rodes nt5 or other small diaphragm mics are good for percussive stuff since they're faster. 
speaking mic like for VO then those large condenser like the neumann 102. or any of the lower priced. 
Michael jolly mics are good. gauge mics, avatone, warm audio. all of the new breed of clones are very good. i just love those clone mics and clone preamps. try doing a search for one of those mics then type "vs".. so "avatone XXX vs" and you'll get some cool youtube videos and audio examples of the big mics vs those clones and you can see how close they sound. always a big debate. 
also the new slate digital seem to be a hit.


----------



## chimuelo (Mar 9, 2017)

I really like the KSM8 I got last year.
Originally got it because Broadcasters and Vocalists liked them.
Turns out to be great for keeping out background reflections too.
Makes it great for just about anything.
I'd love to see the design on more mics, relatively new tech.
Fantastic sound quality on my go to (only) micpre, the FMR RNP.


----------



## mwarsell (Mar 16, 2017)

I have AKG C214 and like it a lot. Quite versatile imo.


----------



## mc_deli (Mar 16, 2017)

For your purposes and budget you should get a large diaphragm condenser and use your current audio interface.

The C214 is a good shout. If you could stretch to a 414 you would have a super flexible long term tool. If you read too much Gearslutz the AKG mics are not for everyone but they are also kinda ubiquitous for a reason.

There are dozens and dozens of large dia condy mics in this range. I went for a Mojave 301. Just like the cardioid only 214 there is a Mojave 201 in your range. Then there is the AT4033, Neumann 102, the warm, miktek c1, nt2000 lots more.

I chose the Mojave 301 because i wanted the flexibility of f8 etc in case of m/s recording. I would have got a 414xls except there are 2 next door.

You might be happy with just cardioid. For a first mic and without any specific vocal issues you will be happy with any listed in this thread so far. Maybe you just need to think how much more gear you are gonna buy and what will keep you happy in a few years


----------



## mc_deli (Mar 16, 2017)

Sm7b is a no brainer if you are doing voice overs, guitar cabs, rap vocals (other vox and snare even) but not on most lists for perc and all round duties I would have thought


----------



## wst3 (Mar 16, 2017)

After a week of experimenting I can whole-heartedly recommend the Mojave MA-101 for nearly everything. I don't think it would be a universal vocal microphone, but it worked out pretty well on my ("interesting"??) voice. Pretty well - I think I'd opt for something different most of the time.

But I really like it on acoustic guitars. If you'll excuse the playing here is a very crude, unscientific shootout.


----------



## Karsten Vogt (Mar 16, 2017)

I was looking for a good preamp + mic combo for quite a while. The SM7B is a really good mic but needs a lot of driving (about 70db) so it requires a good preamp. Most audio interface preamps can't drive that much to reach the sweet spot. The Golden Age Pre 73 with Carnhill transformers is very, very good (considering the price). The coloring of the preamp and the SM7B is a perfect combination for a great sound for a pretty good price.

Better save some more money or take a look at the 2nd hand market. As some already suggested I'd rather buy a good preamp too than a good mic first.

Just my 2 cents here.


----------



## elpedro (Mar 16, 2017)

mrd777 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> So I'm wanting to get a general mic for things like speaking, recording small percussive elements, or single instruments.
> 
> ...


http://cadaudio.com/products/equitek/e100s my fave all-round budget mic. It's incredibly good for the money and you can pick up bargains on places like Ebay. Paid about AUD $400.00 for mine brand new.Extremely low-noise.On special here: https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/667336-REG/CAD_E100S_Equitek_E100S_Supercardioid_Large.html


----------



## Nathanael Iversen (Mar 16, 2017)

mrd777 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> So I'm wanting to get a general mic for things like speaking, recording small percussive elements, or single instruments.
> 
> ...


Look at the Aston microphones. Origen and Spirit. I have a pair of the cardiod mics. outstanding...


----------



## iobaaboi (Mar 17, 2017)

Nathanael Iversen said:


> Look at the Aston microphones. Origen and Spirit. I have a pair of the cardiod mics. outstanding...



I second this suggestion. They are by far the best "cheap" mic on the market. They stand up to even the mighty 414.

If you need a stereo pair, your budget should allow. Along with the Origin(s), get a sm57 if you can. You should be able to cover most recording with just those mics.


----------



## agarner32 (Mar 17, 2017)

mc_deli said:


> If you could stretch to a 414 you would have a super flexible long term tool.


For the money it's one of the best mics I've purchased.


----------



## -Janne- (Mar 18, 2017)

Rode nt1-a is a great condenser mic! And it's not the most expensive one. 

http://www.rode.com/microphones/nt1-a


----------



## bryla (Mar 18, 2017)

I bought an Aston origin mic just when they were released. I'm using them for speak for instructional videos and couldn't recommend them enough in that price range. The SM7B is of course also a great microphone and had the Warm audio been out when I needed it, I would probably get it.


----------



## Garlu (Mar 18, 2017)

Shure KSM32 is a great mic at that price range (if looking for a condenser). 
For dynamic, SM7B, as already recommended.


----------



## SBK (Mar 18, 2017)

Audio Technica mics are warm!


----------



## Virharmonic (Mar 18, 2017)

I would give Second vote to Audio Technica.


mrd777 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> So I'm wanting to get a general mic for things like speaking, recording small percussive elements, or single instruments.
> 
> ...


Audio Technica AT 2050 - in it's price range it can barely be beaten in my opinion. Great workhorse all rounder. Especially good for female vocals - I remember reading years ago that it actually won some Blind test competition in SoS for female vocals  Great starter mic basically

Also - preamps are just as important as the mic, so do choose carefully  - Edit - Scarlet preamps should do just fine with AT mics


----------



## Ashermusic (Mar 18, 2017)

For all around versatility, it is still hard to beat the EV RE 20. It sounds better on my voice than expensive condenser mics and btw, was Stevie Wonder's vocal mic in the '60's on songs like "My Cherie Amour."


----------



## sinkd (Mar 18, 2017)

wst3 said:


> After a week of experimenting I can whole-heartedly recommend the Mojave MA-101 for nearly everything. I don't think it would be a universal vocal microphone, but it worked out pretty well on my ("interesting"??) voice. Pretty well - I think I'd opt for something different most of the time.
> 
> But I really like it on acoustic guitars. If you'll excuse the playing here is a very crude, unscientific shootout.


Hey Larry, this is great! Would it be OK to share these with my Intro to Recording Arts class at Western?


----------

